# Repticon Winston-Salem - December 14 & 15, 2013



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

When:
December 14 & 15, 2013

Where:
Dixie Classic Fairgrounds
Bolton Home and Garden Building, Gate #9
421 West 27th Street
Winston-Salem, NC 27105

Time: 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00 am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm

Admission: 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, 4 and under – Free.

About the Repticon Winston-Salem Show:
Repticon expanded its horizons in the Carolinas by hitting the metro area of the Piedmont Triad with Repticon Winston-Salem! Held at the Dixie Classic Fairgrounds, part of the Winston-Salem Entertainment-Sports Complex, this event offers all the high standards of a quality two-day reptile event that Repticon show attendees have experienced elsewhere. Shop among the best of the best breeders have to offer of reptiles, amphibians, and other exotic pets. Feeders and pet products will also be available, along with hourly educational seminars, door prizes sponsored by Exo Terra, and much more to delight herpers in the area. If you live in the Triad, or regions beyond, make your way to Winston-Salem, as Repticon returns soon!

For more information: Repticon Winston-Salem Page

Email: [email protected]


----------

